# K2 Indexing problem



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, last week I had bought Osnova's KJV Bible for the Kindle which uses searches to navigate to different verses.  After I downloaded I left the Kindle alone for about 15 minutes, assuming it was indexing -- and when I tried it later it worked great.  Searches took me exactly where they should.  

Well, now these last few days I can no longer search!  Every time I try it says "Your search can not be completed as this book has not been indexed.  Please try again later."  Well, I find that a bit odd, because it had been indexed before . . . 

In addition, if I try searching through all my books from the home page, it tells me 25 books are not yet indexed (I think I only have 26 actually on the Kindle, not counting Archive -- and if it doesn't count the dictionary, then that's all 25!).  I've left it sitting there, but nothing seems to be indexing -- at least whenever I check over the last 2 days or so, nothing has changed.  I removed the one book that was not from Amazon, which was the only one that seems like it might be causing a problem, but it didn't change anything.

So any suggestions?  Is there a way to make them index individually?  I tried going into the not indexed list and clicking on them, but nothing happened.  Do you think doing a menu/settings/menu/restart or sync would help?  Might leaving wireless on (which I don't usually do) help?  I'm not sure what else to try!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would try a reset.  If that doesn't work, I would try a hard reset.  (I think these are two different things on the K2, aren't they?)  If that doesn't work, I would remove the Osnova bible, do another reset and then connect to the Whispernet, which often helps the Kindle normalize.  See if you can search on your other books then.  If so, you can try adding the Osnova bible again and waiting a day or so to see if it indexes.  It is a big book.

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Betsy!   I did a Restart from the menu and then didn't touch the Kindle again for like 15 minutes -- and when I tried, everything's indexed and the Bible searching worked just fine again!  Also, general searches through all books works fine and nothing shows as not indexed.  Yay!   Guess it just needed to be reset. 

I do want to say, for anyone reading this, I really don't think the Bible caused the problem.  It worked fine at first and works fine again now.  I still think it was probably the non-Kindle book I put on there and then removed that made the Kindle decide to unindex everything -- I'm just glad it's fixed now!

Thanks again Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Glad we were able to help.  Love your pink Kindle icon!

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks!  Jason911 was nice enough to make that picture into an icon for me! 

And I'm happy to report that the search on my Bible worked great this morning now that the indexing problem is fixed!


----------

